# newbie to fta



## swope1221 (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi all. I was wondering if anyone could post here some websites where I can obtain information about free-to-air satellite. I have seen the boxes for sale on ebay, but want to know what other equipment I need to purchase, what the channel line up is, how many receivers I can hook up and how, etc.? I apologize if this has been asked 1,000s of times. Thanks for any help or info. Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

http://www.global-cm.net/mpeg2central.html

http://www.satelliteguys.us/forumdisplay.php?f=58


----------



## robfwb (Jul 11, 2004)

Also our chat room has die hard c-band dishheads. You can get help there

Rob

http://www.robfwb.com - the chat room is open!


----------

